

Android Reaches 39% Tablet OS Market Share (Standing On Amazon’s Shoulders) - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/26/android-reaches-39-tablet-os-market-share-standing-on-amazons-shoulders/

======
ryandvm
_This_ is the first real sign of troublesome fragmentation in Android.

As an Android developer, I've always been amused that people trotted out the
fragmentation boogeyman. As a practical matter, if you stick with good app
designm it's really not a problem. Like desktop operating systems, it doesn't
matter if the OS is running on hardware with differing screen sizes or device
inputs. Properly designed apps can handle that.

However, the fact that Amazon has been able to make a popular fork of Android
is potentially disastrous. The question is will Amazon continue to track
baseline Android or are they going to diverge their fork from here? The latter
will result in Android developers having to choose whether they want to
concentrate resources on Android proper or Amazon's Android. That would be
fragmentation worth worrying about.

